# Peoples Names



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2021)

A while back there was a thread that people told what there user names meaning and had some real names in it.  I spent 30 minutes this morning searching for it.  Any clues?  People on this forum are getting to be like family and would be nice to know their first name.  When I joined this forum came from a forum that you had to use real name that why I put mine as user name.  Been thinking about changing it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2021)

Why not just shoot them a PM & ask them?
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2021)

__





						Avatars and Usernames
					

In all the years I have been a member, I have chuckled at some of the usernames and avatars that accompany them.  Some are self explanatory, but others are a bit of a mystery as to what they mean or represent.  I thought it would be fun to post your avatar and username with a brief explanation...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jake.  I liked that thread.  Can't believe I could not find it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm thinking you can guess my first name.☺ For what it's worth, my last name is Jankoski...JJ


----------



## Millberry (Jan 16, 2021)

Just type your name on the top line of the Signature section (look at mine)     idea stolen from Mike (MBJ05615)


----------



## Millberry (Jan 16, 2021)

oops- double post


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 16, 2021)

Here's some more

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-did-you-come-up-with-your-screen-name.58365/


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 16, 2021)

Those are some pretty cool threads ive never see before. 
Travis is my real name but the "sowsage" comes from remebering when I was younger... I remember helping make sausage with a friend of mines family. When they had a sow to butcher it always went into sausage. The dominant spice was sage.....so.......sow and sage= sowsage. And it sounds kind of like "sausage"


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 16, 2021)

I am a "Dave" and my name comes from my camp that I own with friends in northern NH. 10 miles from a paved road on logging company roads, the camp is a piece of heaven !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2021)

I remember the old thread it took a long time to read it was great.
Mine is easy enough HalfSmoked meaning its not done yet. But my neighbor says that about me. So maybe me and the meat are HalfSmoked who cares?

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm Keith from Statesboro, Ga. Our area code is 912. I was in a hurry to join and couldn't think of anything clever or catchy.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2021)

I was given my name from my co-workers many many years ago when I moved here to Arkansas from Northern Indiana.  They could not believe a Yankee could bbq. lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2021)

Mine is my initials, and the last 5 digits of my first Driver's License number.  I don't know why that number has stuck with me for over 40 years.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for the laugh crazymoon.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 19, 2021)

I struggling to come up with name.  I have always had German Shepherd's and a proud Texan.  Also really like the area I live, Texoma.  Maybe work that in.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 20, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> I struggling to come up with name.  I have always had German Shepard's and a proud Texan.  Also really like the area I live, Texoma.  Maybe work that in.


If you can't come up with a name you like, don't worry about it.  What you post is more important.


----------



## clifish (Jan 20, 2021)

My name is Cliff and I like to fish as well as keep and breed tropical fish...oh and also have a 32' foot long Koi pond with 30 + inch albino channel catfish in it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mine is just a holdover from the old AOL days. M for Mike, and then my last name. The numbers have no real significance.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 20, 2021)

I was the only Ray on here for a long time. Sawhorseray became the second. Don't know if folks have noticed, but he uses RAY (all caps) and I use Ray.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2021)

just my name

Gary


----------

